# Add Dtv Bug Fixed !!!!!!!!



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

With L186, the Add DTV menus came to an EXTREME SLOW DOWN trying to test different stations. 

Ie: press 36, get a lock; start to toggle & change number; each remote press takes a minute to execute

This seems to have been FIXED


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

That may be fixed, but I'm not sure we're completely out of the woods yet. Anyone seen a brand-new L187 issue where using "Add DTV" to add a channel adds the analog version of the channel to the channel list?? E.g. Use "Add DTV" to add channel "29" (WMAQ Chicago), and what gets added to the channel list is actually channel 5 (A), rather than channel 5.1 (D).


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Slordak said:


> That may be fixed, but I'm not sure we're completely out of the woods yet. Anyone seen a brand-new L187 issue where using "Add DTV" to add a channel adds the analog version of the channel to the channel list?? E.g. Use "Add DTV" to add channel "29" (WMAQ Chicago), and what gets added to the channel list is actually channel 5 (A), rather than channel 5.1 (D).


I haven't seen this one, but your right, the L187 didn't fix the ADD DTV 100% Mine will still lock and require a reboot after several attempts to check ADD DTV channels.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

boylehome said:


> I haven't seen this one, but your right, the L187 didn't fix the ADD DTV 100% Mine will still lock and require a reboot after several attempts to check ADD DTV channels.


Well they did speed up menu usage but it allows us to lock up unit FASTER :lol:


----------

